# 65g planted journal



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

So I thought I would create a little journal of my newest tank, a 65g.

I'm still waiting on the rest of my equipment to arrive to get it fully up and running, which is why it isn't fully planted at the moment.

The filter was partially cycled by running it on my 40g established tank, then before adding it to the tank, I seeded it by switching out part of the substrat from my 2215.

The end specs of the tank will be:

Tank: 65g, 36x18
Filtration: Eheim 2217
Heater: Theo 200w 
Lighting: T-5 Corallife - 42w, T-5 Nova Extreme 78w (likely will increase this)
Substrate: Seachem Flourite + normal gravel
CO2: Pressurized
Ferts: Pfertz M, K, P, N

Anyway, here are some of the first pictures:

First day full - Gravel + water = dirty


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Day 4, no more garbage bag, hooray!









Day 5 - added some overgrown Rotala and added in all those platy fry and small shrimps I found in my canister filters. All have survived quite well so far!









Day 8 - after letting it run for awhile, I decided I would do some bad excuse for aquascaping! Well, just an initial setup anyway. Since I am awesome and do things the hardway, I did this all with the water mostly full. That is called not planing ahead! Also added some small pieces of Hygro. polysperma I had floating around.









Day 10 - and here is where we are today, not murky anymore.









I'll post as it develops. I don't really have a plant plan for this - gonna try some newer stuff and maybe some more demanding stuff if I get around to adding more lighting. Can't do much in terms of planting until I get my co2 up and running - hopefully soon!


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

looking good!!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good what else are you planning to put in it fish wise. Pat


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Moving platies, cardinals and neon rainbows there from my other tanks eventually.

If there is room, might add something else or more of the same for a proper school of each. Pure community tank.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris, that's a sweet tank! I think you might need a bit more wood.

What are you plans re: fish and more plants???


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Some long stuff in the back left I think, vals, denser rotala, pondweed

Might try HC/dwarf hairgrass in the front and make it very dense around the base of the log.

I need the tank to mature, so the first things I'm putting in are....STEM PLANTS YAAAAAAAAAYYYYY!

I have more wood...not sure if I want to put it in though.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

looking good! 

what are you using as a stand? I'm currently looking for a stand for a 50g 36x18. Looking for ideas.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm cheap, so I'm using an old desk!

My other aquariums are on:

Old kitchen table 
and
Older kitchen table

What can I say, I'm a classy guy.

Harold at Menagerie apparently has some nice oak ones available, which I will be looking into soon - give him a call and see what he has, or will have, available.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL every counter in my home had some sort of water container on it. Hehe. 

I am sorry i didnt see this thread earlier. Looking very good!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Tried some more wood...What do you think?


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking really good! 

Can't wait til it fills in. The rocks and wood are good--but will probably entirely covered once the plants grow in.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

nice addition. Oh and tank also!!! much better not looking all murky. What are you thinking of plant wise?


----------

